
L.L. Bean dropping unlimited returns policy - lettergram
http://www.fox25boston.com/news/ll-bean-dropping-unlimited-returns-policy/697033520
======
quantumofmalice
_> imposing a one-year limit on most returns to reduce growing abuse and
fraud._

All humane social institutions rely on the ethical behavior of participants.
On the public side, for example, you can only have a welfare state if your
average citizen will only use it in an emergency.

As solidarity dissolves in the modern international and multi-cultural
capitalist system, circles of social trust will shrink, so small things like
this will continue to be optimized out of existence.

